# Begginer's luck.



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

okok i know i already posted pics up on the questions side of the page, but i too am going to start a grow journal here! haha. i initially started out 5 whitewidows (fem) and 5 skunks. here are the pics of my first week and a half!
To let ppl know this is my first grow ever and its going much better than i thought, hence beginner's luck! njoy.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

one week fotos!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

and now!! only 4 skunks (one was too weak) and 5 WW
will do a weekly foto update. so stay tuned!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

off to a good start!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*nice :baby::aok:*


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

gah this is by far the most fun thing to do, but the wait is terrible! haha. thanks for the kind words; i can't wait till i sex the skunks.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 4, 2009)

i can't wait till i sex the skunks.
Now, that's funny stuff. There are people that would pay real money to watch you.:afroweed:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

lmao.


----------



## scatking (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like your on your way - good luck


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats looking like a fantastic operation, cannabis037. Some nice strains for a beginner :hubba: .


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 5, 2009)

such kind words scat and mental. tytyty. i will do an update w/ lots of fotos first thing after this weekend!


----------



## occg.hydro (Mar 5, 2009)

cool lookin grow man. can't wait to see how it all goes!


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 5, 2009)

Are those super skunk, or skunk #1? They look happy


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 5, 2009)

they really are (including me) and they are super skunks. so WW (fluorescent) & SS (hps). haha. who needs store bought hydro systems when you can build one from walmart. hahaha. stay tuned ppl and thanks for dropping by! check back saturday night!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 6, 2009)

damn, i couldn't wait till saturday, so imma post some fotos of my little babies haha.:hubba:
these are skunks
1. group foto
2 and 3 closeups


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 6, 2009)

now my favorite of the batch, the white widows
1. group shot!
2,3,4,5,ect closeups


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 6, 2009)

Your WW's are looking Great.... There have been MANY reports recently about how touchy the WW's are with Nutes... Looks like you are doing it right though....


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 6, 2009)

to anyone who reads this, i have a quick question. flowering time for these super skunks are 12-14 weeks. now i think that's a long time for a flower period. should i just flower these skunks right now? or wait another 3 weeks and then flower? keep in mind i want to flower these white widows within 8 weeks too. (but my skunks currently are in the hps room) thanks in advance.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 6, 2009)

cannabis, I am sorry to mess with your gj. I saw an open door and couldn't stop myself. I like what you have going on there. Later, and I can't answer your question, but I can bump.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've grown the same strain of Super Skunk several times and it has an extremely long flower time for a predominantly Indica strain. It really depends on what you want your trichs to look like, I let mine get to at least 50% amber 50% cloudy, if not leaning more to the amber side which takes me approximately 12 weeks. That's been my experience.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 7, 2009)

well in you guys opinion, would you flower them asap? like within a week or so? or veg longer then flower. please keep in mind i want to flower my white widow soon too. i know to harvest my plants early for cloudy trichs, but how much would my plant yield avg w/ 2 week veg and 12 weeks flowering? i know i know its almost impossible to tell, but just an estimate? ]=


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Im new to all this, so I cant really help ya out, but I gotta say, your WWs are looking beautiful.  Is there a reason why you split the two under different lights?  Or, just because of what youve got.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 8, 2009)

hey thanks for dropping by keepsten and thanks for commenting my wws. my max for my vegging room is 6 and since hps does the bare minimum job at growing, i stuck my skunks under it. haha. visit again tomorrow or monday. imma upload fotos of them.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 8, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Your WW's are looking Great.... There have been MANY reports recently about how touchy the WW's are with Nutes... Looks like you are doing it right though....


thanks for the kind words, hopefully theyll stay healthy and strong b/c i wanna clone the crap outta them. haha.



			
				420benny said:
			
		

> cannabis, I am sorry to mess with your gj. I saw an open door and couldn't stop myself. I like what you have going on there. Later, and I can't answer your question, but I can bump.


hahaha its cool, beats my friend saying "thats what she said" after every sentence. lmao



			
				cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I've grown the same strain of Super Skunk several times and it has an extremely long flower time for a predominantly Indica strain. It really depends on what you want your trichs to look like, I let mine get to at least 50% amber 50% cloudy, if not leaning more to the amber side which takes me approximately 12 weeks. That's been my experience.


hey mike, i took a look at your grow journal for the skunks. all i have to say is good job and i hope my skunks are going to turn successful as yours.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 8, 2009)

foto update.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Danggggg, Ive heard that most pets go straight for bud when they smell it.  They must know its delicious too.  Hope hes okay, and he enjoys it, cause im sure it was an expensive meal for em.

Your plants look great though.  I read there is actually only one type of plant, just a ton of different strains of it.  But, looking at your two plants, you can see how different the leaves are.  

How long have you had those babies growin?


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 9, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Danggggg, Ive heard that most pets go straight for bud when they smell it.  They must know its delicious too.  Hope hes okay, and he enjoys it, cause im sure it was an expensive meal for em.
> 
> Your plants look great though.  I read there is actually only one type of plant, just a ton of different strains of it.  But, looking at your two plants, you can see how different the leaves are.
> 
> How long have you had those babies growin?



thanks for the consolation keeps. to come think of it, that mutt just dozed off after i yelled at him. lol. yeah you really can tell which is sativa and indica. i never thought it would have looked this different. i am currently on day 10 since germination.


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do the skunks smell during vedge?


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 9, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> Do the skunks smell during vedge?



i don't think cannabis stinks during veg, only while flowering, (well, atleast mine doesnt lol)


----------



## 420benny (Mar 9, 2009)

Some strains are real stinky during veg and even better, or worse during flowering, depending on the fear factor going on where you grow.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the mishap with the pup.



			
				homegrown998 said:
			
		

> Do the skunks smell during vedge?



My experience with skunk is that it really starts to stink after about 12", even while still in veg. If you brush up against it the smell gets a lot worse. I do a lot of pinching and that lets a ton of smell out when I'm doing it. Once they start getting healthy buds it stinks horribly. It really will smell like a skunk but sometimes it even smell like road kill. Just be prepared to have to deal with odor control.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 10, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the mishap with the pup.
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with skunk is that it really starts to stink after about 12", even while still in veg. If you brush up against it the smell gets a lot worse. I do a lot of pinching and that lets a ton of smell out when I'm doing it. Once they start getting healthy buds it stinks horribly. It really will smell like a skunk but sometimes it even smell like road kill. Just be prepared to have to deal with odor control.



Road kill?  Thats weird...  I thought they called it skunk cause it smelled so strong, not that it smelled bad.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks cadlamike.

hopefully these skunks stink soon. im tired of smelling ash in my room.. lol.
dang i cant believe im still on this site 430 in the morning.. i got finals this week. hahaha. pz


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

:holysheep: its official i'm going to start flowering my skunks today. i was extremely surprised to find my room smelling this heavy when i woke up this afternoon. lol. does anyone know if they are going to get worse from here on out? or about the same? and is arm and hammer baking soda enough? or do i need more for the smell? thanks in advance. 
to those who are still in school goodluck on finals. 
and here are some fotos.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

not done yet lol


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

What was your criterion for switching over to flower?  Im not really sure when I can.  I dont even know when ill know when theyll start to show male/female...

Looks great though, hope mine look half as nice.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey keeps, my judgment to switch the times was solely based on the smell and the longggggg flowering period. (12-14 weeks) hopefully theyll grow 2 or 3 times the size during the flowering period. if space is not your issue, you should let them grow about 2 feet or 24 inches before flowering them. b/c i heard that they grow 2 or 3x the size during flowering. and after the second week you should be able to tell if its male or female. and dont worry, your plants are going to yeild 2x as much as mine!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Told you they were going to stink...and it's going to get a lot worse. If you are surprised by the smell know, wait until they are 8+ weeks into flower. There is a great thread on here about a DIY carbon scrubber. Are you just leaving an open container of baking soda in there for odor control? If so that's not going to do anything coming up here real soon.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Road kill?  Thats weird...  I thought they called it skunk cause it smelled so strong, not that it smelled bad.



Believe it or not they will actually smell like a skunk but it's a strangely good smell, almost sweet but stinky. It's hard to explain but if you ever come across a strong skunk strain you'll know what I mean.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

sheesh i'm on a budget and i heard carbon filters can get expensive mike. didnt expect this sudden smell though, threw me off haha. crap. any walmart based products i can use/build? thanks in advance!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

All the products used in this DIY thread would be available at your local hardware store.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420

I hope this helps.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks a million mike.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

How do you figure ill yeild twice as much as yours?  Mine are bag seed, and my first go.

But, if it is twice, ill owe you half of that excess. Its only fair right?


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

hahaha, i'll smoke to that keeps!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 13, 2009)

okay now, i'm hella stoked right now. just picked up a eighth of og kush and just finished taking pictures. now some fotos of my skunks.:hubba:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 13, 2009)

now my white widows! oo and i finally ordered some carbon filters for my fan. yay!


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice, you ended up ordering it?  Not making it?

Whered you get it, I wouldnt mind buying a proper one if needed.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey keeps, its just carbon prefilters. i'm going to cut to fit into my hepa fan inside my grow room. ill take pictures to show what i'm doing.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 14, 2009)

got a quick question for anyone that is dropping by. i don't have a direct light leak, but my flowering room isn't 100% dark. my vedgin room is next to it and when the hps lights goes off its pretty dark but i can still see the outline of my hand. is this ok? or am i too paranoid?


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Im pretty sure the only light that is safe is green light.

All other light is not okay.  Try and seal it as best as you can.

I think the worst thatll happen is that itll take longer to flower.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 14, 2009)

the skunks grew 2 inches in two days. they're really taking off right now. here's some fotos


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 14, 2009)

i love these plants. although they are fem seeds, i hope i have a great turnout w no hermies. 
now off to pack the pipe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2009)

Lookin green over there mang. The ladies look happy .


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Dang, yours really took off!  Mine are startin to go crazy too.  Ill check em every few hours or so, and ill see whole new leaves and stems growing out.  Its crazy how fast they can grow.

Wish I had a time lapse camera on em, thatd be sick to see.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks mental and keeps, always great to check up on your ladies after a hard days work.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a urgent question. my skunks are getting too tall for my grow room (which is roughly 4.5 feet tall). they are almost 2 feet in length and i still have 11 weeks left till harvest. so my question is are they going to stop growing at a point? or are do i have to do something? thanks in advance


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 16, 2009)

You are experiencing stretch that first happens when you switch to 12/12. This will eventually stop, not much you can do unless you want to LST, top, or even pinching(supercropping) would slow them down. I personally would let them go. I never switch mine when they are as short as when you switched, but I experience very little stretch with this strain.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey mike, hopefully they'll stop anytime soon. as of now they're growing literally an inch each day. i'll upload some fotos tomm


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 16, 2009)

got few updates. tallest skunk is almost 26 inches this is now day 6? of flowering.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 16, 2009)

now for my WW. ahh i love my WW.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 17, 2009)

question. does root space constriction result in growth stoppage?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 17, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> question. does root space constriction result in growth stoppage?



Yup...but your pots look like they'll be big enough.  After the initial 2-3 weeks of flowering, growth changes from the roots, stems and leaves to strictly producing flowers, so your rootball will not grow at the same rate as in Veg.

 Nice plants, Amigo..good work


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 17, 2009)

ahh i want them to stop at a point. i made a big mistake starting the WW with the skunks; mostly because i small space. lol


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 18, 2009)

my beautiful skunks; i had to move the fan and lamp to its highest point :holysheep:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 18, 2009)

A nice jungle you got there. Your plants are quite beautiful .


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah man, youres look like they are coming along quite well.

Kinda cool to watch ours grow together, especially since were both new too.  Looks like were on the right track though.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 19, 2009)

filling up the rez every week is one of the hardest jobs i have ever done. lmao
gonna upload new fotos tonight stay tuned.


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Right on man, looking good


----------



## stoner (Mar 19, 2009)

those plants are looking greeeeeat... keep up the good work, i cant believe this is your first grow madd props


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the kind words stoner, yeah i was really surprised too, thats why i named this gj beginner's luck! pics coming soon.


----------



## stoner (Mar 20, 2009)

haha niice.. pumped to see the update


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 20, 2009)

:holysheep::hubba:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 20, 2009)

ahhh my widows


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 20, 2009)

crap i got to go away from my plants for almost a week! this sucks. i hope nothing bad happens.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

first mistake. one of my fan leaf on right side plant got burned by the fluorescent lights. now i know they can get pretty hot. ]=


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 21, 2009)

Lookin good mate.  Forgot, are you flowering the WW too?

Ill post pics tomorrow morning when the light comes back on.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey keeps, no i'm prolly not going to flower the WW till my skunks are done. they going to be vegging for awhile. i'm excited to see your plants tho, post soon


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

semi-collage from 4 days ago. this is how my grow room looks like. i was bored lol new fotos coming on the way.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

:holysheep: 2 out of 4 skunks finally showed their sex! at least i think.. lol
caught them at their feeding time!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

:hubba: enjoy
dang i love this strain so much. the smell is extremely pleasing.
the skunks' smell is very pungent, musty, and heavy, but these WW smell fresh plant-like with a slight scent of that pot smell we all love.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 22, 2009)

Good to see they are all okay man.  Howd you do the lights, given they look like they are taking off now.

Man, these guys are going to be huge by the time the skunks flower.  But I know what you mean about the smell though.  When my lights come on, the whole room smells like life.  Its like.. all the leaves just growing making new skin, its so fresh.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

well i drove 2 and a half hours back to see if my plants are doing fine. dang 3 out of the four skunks are girls!!! :holysheep:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

it was worth seeing my plants! haha i'm effing hungry
off to :bong1:;  njoy.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Good to see they are all okay man.  Howd you do the lights, given they look like they are taking off now.
> 
> Man, these guys are going to be huge by the time the skunks flower.  But I know what you mean about the smell though.  When my lights come on, the whole room smells like life.  Its like.. all the leaves just growing making new skin, its so fresh.



yeah, for my lights i have a wooden bar that runs across the top of my grow room. i got some clips and chains and hung it up. as of now i had to take all my chains off from the lights, so it is at its max hieght which is 5 ft. yeah i really like the smell, but the roommates begs to differ. lol.  update pics soon keeps!


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont want to jyinx us or toot our own horns, but looking at the other journals around, were doing good for our first times! 

Wake and bake over here, come watch mine for awhile and smoke this with me.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha yes yes plants are doing better than i thought! it truly is beginners luck.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

greetings to everyone who reads this. i have an urgent question, my skunks are 2 weeks into flowering and 3 out of four has shown sex. my hps lights are currently almost 9 inches away from the top of the plant and is at its max height (meaning i cant lift the light any higher). my plants are a little over 3.5ft tall. is the plant going to stop growing at any point? can i top it? how do i top it without hurting the plants and can i use the clone with the topped plant? thanks in advance.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 23, 2009)

as you can see the one on the right is very close to the light. i currently have a fan that is blowing on the light to reduce the heat, but if the plant grows couple more inches then its going get too warm for its liking. thanks in advance


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 24, 2009)

:stoned: dang false alarm. i think only one skunk is female and the others are still developing (got over zealous). well update on pics.
-rez 7 gallons
-85 ml floragro
-42 ml floramicro
-21 ml florabloom
-20 ml sugardaddy
height of the tallest skunk plant is 3ft 7 inches.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 24, 2009)

the ww. i switched them to 12/12 because of the grow space issue. hopefully these plants will yield decent bud even under cfls. next grow i'm going for only five plants max. it was my mistake starting off so many.:doh:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 25, 2009)

Dang, you got quite a forumla of nutes.

Howd you come up with that feeding schedule?  My botle just says... "transition, then flowering" and uses two different bottles.  Are you mixing different products, or are they all the same schedule.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

looking nice and healthy man,
but looks like you'll need to top or start training those plants,
as they will want to grow to at least 5ft
what size are your pots?
take a look at my grow ive only two weeks left on my bigbud!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Dang, you got quite a forumla of nutes.
> 
> Howd you come up with that feeding schedule? My botle just says... "transition, then flowering" and uses two different bottles. Are you mixing different products, or are they all the same schedule.


hey keeps this is the three part general hydroponic nutes and the sugar daddy is just something extra.



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking nice and helthy man,
> but looks like you'll need to top or start training those plants,
> as they will want to grow to at least 5ft
> what size are your pots?
> take a look at my grow ive only two weeks left on my bigbud!


thanks for dropping in swift. i am having a hard time. and i have no idea how to top these plants. they are now 4 ft. i think imma just try do a crappy job of a scrog. tell me if it looks ok


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

looks like my lucks ran out. running out of space and crap. i spent over an hour deciding what to do and whats best for these plants. dang i didn't plan ahead and now my actions pay.... can someone please take a look at my crappy scrog and see if i'm doing it right?? and if the close up picture is a male or female (if it is, cause the close up looks like a new shoot to me). thanks in advance.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

ww


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

its ok dude,
i cant tell the sex yet...but soon!
best thing to do here is top them now,
cut the growing tip of them all and start training them.
have a read of these,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147230&posted=1#post147230

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2715&highlight=training

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8886

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19637


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey swift thanks for your valuable input! my pots are 10 inches in diameter. if there is anything else you want to say please do! my ears are open [=


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 26, 2009)

I think topping is just cutting the tips.  I would just crop them on the next grow, get the talls one lower, or raise the small ones to the scorg, and get the light as low as possible.  I was reading that, the light to penetrate is much less efficent the further you go down, thats why the scorg works, because it allows you put the light at the same level for all the plants, really close to all the leaves.

How much longer do you have to flower you think?  Theyll stop growing once they show sex and spend all their energy flowering.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey keeps, this is day 16. i have ways to go. i think it takes 12 weeks to finish. i'm just going to let the shorter ones grow to the same height as the plant, but do you think this is going to stop this from growing too tall?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

you need to top now, you dont have alot of space and they will grow abit bigger,just cut the growing tips abit so you can slow there height,
even if you top them they split into two and still keep growing, you need to then get some wire and tie the tops down, this will solve your height prob.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 27, 2009)

okok i made an attempt to top these plants just as swift says. can anyone check and see if it is ok? this is pretty stressful now that its getting out of control. thanks in advance.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn man, hadnt noticed till I really looked at your pics how wiry your plants had gotten.  

Yeah, there is an article on HST, which looks to be pretty much tying the top down.  If you pinch it, and bend it down, slowly, you can get it to grow sideways, and scrog all that **** to keep it down.

Should heal in a day or so, so you could probably get them all down in a week.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 28, 2009)

well its official, there were three male out of the four. i guess i got too excited and mislooked. dang that sucks. one skunk is still unidentified. currently i moved two of the WW to the flowering room, hopefully they'll like it. whereas the other WW i guess i'll clone them and revert to veg mode. (since its fem seeds) its extremely sad when you're taking down a plant you grew for weeks. dang next time skunks..


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea topping looks fine man,
now start carefully training the tops of your female plants down with a little wire
pitty about the excess of balls your haven! yea re veg and take more cutings forclones the youcan have lots of females!
yea i hate haven to kill off males! all your hard work down the tube!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 28, 2009)

haha, yeah i expected 50% but hey guess its my first time so its ok? dang so long till its done. thanks swift for taking a look at my problematic mess.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

no prob's man,
its a plessure,
so you are going to reuse that hydrodon? 
less then 50% is not bad when your chances are going to be 50% anyway!
the best thing you can do is plant a few at a time,
this lowers the chances of all males and wasting your time!
just need to sit back and relax they'll be done when there done!
but i guess you cant wait to smoking some of your own and stop haven to pay dealers for duff weed!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 29, 2009)

amen swift, amen. i'm tired of just going out asking my friends to hook stuff up when i can just smoke some of my own stuff. well i guess you reap what you sow.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

yep you deff rep what you sow!!
and with a little time so will you!
so will you be using your bag of male leafs and female shake to make oil or hash?
i do it every time, waste not want not!
yea im well sick of getting hooked up, its $420 and oz here, and i keep buying half oz's, dam its costing a fortune!
but not for long!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 29, 2009)

haha its 430 for me. i pick up eighth every week so yeah lots of money wasted there. well swift i'm very new to this and i still dont know how to make hash and i thought males dont produce thc? thanks for helping me out tho swift, much appreciated! [=
oo and i plan on cloning them vegg plants tomm. i got to stop by the store and buy some rooting gels and a plastic tray/dome thingy. wish me luck.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 31, 2009)

dang my clones don't look too good. they are drooping down and look like a limp noodle. i've used rooting gel on rockwool and sprayed the tray dome with distilled 5.9ph water. how long are they going to stay like this? i'm getting pretty stressed at this point (plants are not even close to flowering) 2.5 weeks.]=


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 31, 2009)

Males dont have buds, but they may still be covered in trichs.  There is also THC in the plant itself I believe.

I think thats normal.  From what ive read, the clones will need to rely on the leaves for water/nutrients for the first days before any roots form, then they should brighten back up.  Thats why they recommend you give the mother a carb booster before taking cuts.

I am going to be taking clones in the next few weeks, but havent done it before.  Hope they root.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 31, 2009)

dam man you get by with an 8th a week,
i keep going through a 1/2 a week,have to cut down!
your plants looked fine last time i saw a pic you can start to flower if you want,maybe flush them and start with a floweing nute,
clones can be a pain to figure out! 
pm sent.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 1, 2009)

okok my spirits are a bit relieved. yes it is confirmed that the last remaining skunk is in fact a female, also the other two WW that are in the flowering room are turning out beautifully! [=


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

so did you have a good read to that ,how to guide i sent?
any pics going?
so did you keep all the male's?
if you did dry them out and save them, ill go through how to extract oil from them with you,
so hang them somewhere dark!
and get your self 2-3 cans of butain gas for re-filling lighters,the pure'ist stuff you can get,
also tou will need some 1/2" plumming tube, plastic or copper,about a foot long
ands you will need 2 nossel's off silicone, (the nossels im talking about are on the end of those silicone gun things)

now how to do it,

1 dry and grind the weed you want to extract,
2.put 1 nossel on the end of the pipe and push it on real tight, then tape up around the nossel,
put the weed in one end and pack it in, but not too tight!
when your finished packing it all in,
you will want to get some coffie filter paper(or somthing to act as a filter)
put the filter paper between the other nossel and the pipe,
and push the other nossel on tight and tape it up too,
now you have a tube with weed in it with two nossels, one at each end,
get your self a big bowl to collect the oil,
ok now the fun part,
GO OUT SIDE FOR THIS PART!
its very important your outside when using the gas to extract the oil,
this makes the process safe to do,
if you do it inside and the gas collects and somone ignites it, well lets say you wont be haveing the best day!
ok so your outside with your extraction device a bowl the can of butain gas, and get yourself two gloves a latex one and a warm cotton glove,
put the cotton one on first then the latex one over it,
this is to protect your hand from the cold gas,
right now point the extracter device with the filter side into the bowl,
put the gas can nossel into the top nossel and put your gloved hand over the bottom nossel and block the exit hole,
spray in the gass slowly and build up the pressue inside the extraction device, then slowly let your finger off the bottom hole and direct the escaping gass into the bowl,
now you will see a golden yellow  liquid come out the end,
do this process 2/3 times untill the liquid comes out clear,
leave the bowl outside to evaperate the liquid gas,
when its all gone, you will be left with a sticky goo at the bottom use a 
blade to scrape up the goo and put it into a suitable storage container,
i use a perfume sample bottle as its a good size,
when you get most of the goo out of the bowl there will be some you just wont be able to scrape up,
this is where i add a little strong alcohol, (a few drops) and mix the remaining goo up with the alcohol and add alittle weed to it, 
and use the weed to soke up the last bit of oil and alcohol,
let it dry for a while and smoke it!
also i have experimented with how to use this oil,
and for me the best way by far is,
to drop 2 or so drops onto a small bed of weed in a bong,
and smoke it up!
its prity amazing stuff, so be carefull or you might trip out!
and remember the better the weed you use to make the oil the better the oil will be!
and there you have it!
the method i use to extract oil from shake, waste not want not!
any questions?


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 2, 2009)

quick question tho swift. do i need to grow my males until they are fully grown or could i make hash by using the males i have now. (i cut them down on their 2nd week of flowering because i didn't want them to pollinate the females) and yes thank you so much for the guide swift!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok i think an update is in order! first of all all my flowering plants are female!! i see pistils coming out of my last skunk. i'm uber stoked!
for the clones... they are not doing so well. 
tell me what you think about my plants!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats	on	the	females.	Everything	looks	great.	Those	clones	will	pull	through,	they'd	be	a	big	pile	of	mush	if	they	wanted	to	die.	Just	keep	the	humidity	high	and	you'll	be	alright.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

hay man
i would get some string or wire and start training!
that tall plant on the right could do with some now.
this is what i do,
i have some fine wire on a coil that i loosely wrap around the top of a branch and make it long enough to reach the top of the pot, 
there is a lip on the top of all my pots i just make a hook with the wire and hook the plant down so the branchs grow horizontaly or even point the branchs down,
but be carefull not to brake them! and use duck tape if you do,
do this sooner rather then later!
as for your clones is that prop heated? if not you want it to stay warm,
and keep the dome on for a week or so, just open the vents after 3/4 days.
as for the oil, you can use the males you have, or anything you have,
just remember the better the stuff you put in the better it comes out,
i extracted some males/herms that i got rid of a few wweks ago,
got nearly 1g out of them, and they where only flowering 2weeks or so!
good oil but darker and not quite as strong as premo bud! but still extremly good for what would be waste!
also if you deside to store it, keep it in a dark cool location,
its slightly more unstable in oil form so no sunlight!
by the way your plants are looking very good today!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks swift and mental, means alot for you guys to say my plants look good. also thanks for the advice swift. about five inches or so there is a reflective white board that is going to bend the plants (so they wont grow any taller). if they do touch the board im going to do what you do and tie the top bud site down facing the light. also i'm going to up the nutes this weekend, hopefully they'll like it! wish me luck and thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

hold on dude!
is this reflective white board thing the roof in your grow box?
if so, you need to train the plants before they get to the top, ie now.
it will work your way ,but this way should yeild more.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha, how'd you know? it is my pre-roof of my grow box. okay, i will try to tie them down. so let me recap, i need to tie the top shoot so they bend down? sorry for being such a noob lol.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

no probs!
just tie down the top to middle branchs to the pot so they grow across not up.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok for the tallest plant (skunk) i tied the top stem so it is aiming toward the light and tied down the tall part of the stem so it is bending the plant slightly.
all of them are doing very well and i am getting pretty excited for them to bud! oo and i also up the nutes, so they should like that. i'm already looking forward to my next grow. i want to get some chemdog seeds or some jack herer maybe some satori and do a scrog. iono pretty excited.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 6, 2009)

my skunk clones (round two)


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 6, 2009)

could you show some pics of the training you did on the tall plant?
looks nice and healthy though!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 6, 2009)

this is for you swift! please tell me if i am doing it wrong.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 6, 2009)

well is a start anyway!
but you will need to go alot harder on them,
start trying to get them to bend horizontol ,if not pointing down compleately,
they like to grow crazy!, like the two other plants i have flowering at the moment,
but with a bit of work you will be amazed how much you can bend and train the plant,
have a look at my g.j and you can see my plants tied up,
pic 121 and 122.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 7, 2009)

oh wow.. my worst fear has come. two vegging white widows hermied and one hermied in the flowering room... damn seriously getting really stressful.. i moved my last vegging to the the flowering room. the only thing in the vegging room is the attempted cloning of the female skunk. damn i knew feminized seeds can come out a hermie but i never expected this type of a turn out. 

so as of now 1/5 skunks made it and was a female plant
                  2/5 WW


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear it cannabis, it's tough seeing all that hard work go herm on ya.  Hope the remaining girls make up for them!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 7, 2009)

thats ultra lame, which one the tall one?
ive never even seen a herm untill i bought some fem seeds,
its very worrying the amount of herms being reported lately,
ah well,
you could put that herm plant outside?or in another room, and just finsih it up, seeds or no seeds there will be some smokable weed to be had!
but id make sure you dont use the seeds from it!
did you have another go tieing them down?


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks lama for the consolation. hey swift, this was hell lame that these fem seeds hermied on me. i had really good expectation for them too. and for the hermies, i threw them away because i don't want to risk being caught growing them outside. i would finish even tho it is hermies, but as of now space and danger is an issue. and yes i tried to tie them lil more down. lol

my next grow imma by some green house seeds. i supposedly heard that they are a reliable breeder and have pretty good fem strains. thanks for stopping by. 

peace and love cann-


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been reading a lot of horror stories as to using feminized seeds.  Thats too bad man.  I think you can take the male flowers off as they appear and still be semi okay.  You wont have to worry about it pollinating the other plants, and you could use it to polinate the few you want to make seeds.  Just make sure you get em all.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 9, 2009)

well, imma risk it one more time by going to try some green house seeds. damn at least i have 3 for sure females. oo and they are packing weight fast!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 9, 2009)

these are my flowers!!!
first and last pics are of my skunk.
the rest my widows!
thanksforlooking


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 9, 2009)

this is my last veg ww. it is a female, but there is this little bump one node below, still don't know if it is balls  need more time.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 10, 2009)

looking well, pitty about all the herm's,
you need to tie them down alot more man!
tie knots around all the big side branches and get them growing across and not up,
did you look at how i have started to train mine?


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 11, 2009)

i'll try to tie them down more. its getting really packed in there! haha. oo and i tried to find your pictures of your plants tied down bu had a hard time looking for them. if its not a hassle could you send me a link to your pictures? thanks in advance swiftgt


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 12, 2009)

here you go,
theres a whole lot of them on that page! 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37405&page=2


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 12, 2009)

oh, oh crap i should've started to train them more earlier on. now i see what you have done. dang, the plants are almost 90 degrees! thanks a million swift! [=


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 13, 2009)

dang, i was dumb to leave my plants unattended over the weekend. it grew additional couple of inches while i was gone for the weekend. some of the tops of the plants got burned due to the heat. i cut them off and the rest seem to do fine here are the pics!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 14, 2009)

my last vegging plant looks like its a hermie. so i replaced the hydroton w/ soil and put them outside on my balcony. the most negative thing is that ppl can see stuff from the balcony, so i put a tall box around it. the most negative thing about the box covering is that it reduces alot of the sunlight that comes in.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 16, 2009)

well its second week for the middle WW and 1.5 for the left WW. for the skunk it is 4 weeks. i guess i got a long way to go. haha.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 16, 2009)

well this is my veg room. i currently have 6 clones. the taller yellow leaves are skunks and the other smaller curved stems are WW. to anyone who reads, do you think these clones are doing ok? do you think they are going to pull through?

they are just about week old and i have given them 1/4 strength nutes starting today.

the last pic is the plant i moved outside. decided to move it back because i'm paranoid.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 16, 2009)

hay man,
have you been using  a dome on your clones?
also youn have a lot of leaves on them, that puts alot of strainon the cuttings when they dont have roots,also
what do you have them on? a rack?
they might be drting out, keep them in a propagator,
i cut my bigbud take a look at my g.j!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 23, 2009)

damn, havent been on for awhile, been busy and whatnot. here are the clones and last veg plant. all of them WW. please comment one the clones. i they seem not to get any worse, but they havent shown any sign of growth. (but they have roots tho about 3 inches worth_)


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 23, 2009)

heh heh, this is my first photospread of my gals. hope you enjoy them much as i do.:hubba:
im pretty glad how many bud sites i have, meaning 

now i know why they call it the white widow!! so frosty so yummy....
gahh, im faded...


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 23, 2009)

hay looks good man,
your starting to see nice results now!
bet you cant wait to try it!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks swift, i know i cant wait to taste my fruits of my labor. well after tomorrow it is going to be one month since i moved the widows next door. the one on the far left is minus one week and the skunk is at week 6.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 24, 2009)

looks good so do you think the oldest will be ready in 2-3 weeks?


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 25, 2009)

i believe so, im pretty excited. soon as i see 10% amber imma start flushing it for one week? then imma harvest it. for the skunk i have to wait a long time. it said about 12-14 weeks flowering. damn


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 25, 2009)

this is a quick update. 

pic1)bud shot of my oldest WW
pic2)lower nug of the oldest WW
pic3)my clones; they are finally growing!
pic4)my veg room.
pic5)one of the cola on my WW
pic6)group shot
pic7)another bud shot
pic8)another another bud shot
pic9)smaller bud shot
pic10)undershot of the plants!
pic11)group shot


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 25, 2009)

damn quick question, what happens if you don't flush the plants before harvest? i just recently figured out that i have only one ebb and flo tub for the flowering plants and the other two plants have ways to go. lol


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 25, 2009)

the weed is a little harsher then it could be,
as the nutes in the weed  dont burn the best,
still smokable though,


----------



## KeepsTen (Apr 29, 2009)

Try flushing it, and just hand pouring nutes as needed for the ones you want it on.


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 29, 2009)

long time no talk keeps! hows your plants?? update soon bro! haha. well this time i'm not going to flush it this time and see how harsh it is. i have 4 more WW coming on the way already, so w them imma flush em.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 8, 2009)

hahaha, i just took a snippet of my ww to see how it is right now. wow, its a really good head spaced high! i can only imagine how its going to be like in two weeks. jeez the wait is killing me.


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

yep waiting around for your bud sucks!


----------



## cannabis037 (May 9, 2009)

so i've decided that the first WW is almost done. i think i'm going to wait one more week then chop it down! and my second batch of WW are doing well and striving. the skunk is taking forever to bud. its been over 8 weeks flowering for it and the bud still looks really small. dang still contemplating wether i should pull the plug for the skunk or wait. oh and i picked up these outrageous bubbalicious; i have never smoked something that smells this sweet. it actually smells like bubble gum! hahaha.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 14, 2009)

damn harvested the two top colas and two lower budsites of my oldest WW. the smell is fresh piney with a strong coffee undertone and hella sticky


----------



## cannabis037 (May 14, 2009)

this is my two main colas of my oldest WW!! hella sticky; it has piney smell with a strong coffee undertones.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 14, 2009)

ill upload the top two cola's weight in one week, till then stay safe:bong:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 14, 2009)

_Very_ nice job on growing some dank bud. Looks super potent! Congrats man.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 15, 2009)

aww youre making me blush hahahaha. my harvest is nothing compared to your pristine grow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 15, 2009)

Oh my grow is just a little side project  nothing too spectaular.

Those are some big colas. Probably going to take some time to dry. Hopefully you can wait!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 15, 2009)

great job man,, those main cola's are huge, looks like some stoney smoke!!


----------



## cannabis037 (May 15, 2009)

thanks, i wish there was an app to send you guys some samples!


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

thats one hell of a fiesta pack!
nice buds man,well done.
how long are you going to cure for?


----------



## cannabis037 (May 16, 2009)

hey swiftgt! yeah i'm going to leave it in the fiesta pack for about 5 days? then store it in the jars.


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

hay man,
did you hang it to dry on a line in the dark?

i dry my weed by 
cutting the plant
manicure it wet,
hang in a closit upside down on a string in full darkness for about 9-10 days,make sure the buds hinging are not touching off each other,
temp in closit 18c
rh in closit about 30% up to 40% is ok but i wouldnt want to go higher then that,
and leave it in there untill the weed has lost most of its chlorophil, and is darker and dryer, it should feel fairly dry but not brake up when you squeeze it,
then into paper bags for about 3-10 days,check your buds every day for mould or excess moisture.
then place into jars and open them twice a day for a few mins,
after two + months your weed will be properly dryed and cured and will taste and smoke much better,
you can put aside some weed and quick dry it,and leave the rest of it drying untill its finished.


----------



## KeepsTen (May 16, 2009)

Damn, that looks impressive man!  I didnt get any huge colas, but there are lots and lots and lots of bud sites on mine, even on the bottom stems.  

Ive been okay.  Havent had time to really update/pics/server always seems "busy"

I just got a scope, and it looks like they are starting to turn cloudy.  All the hairs are startin to turn orange too, so I figure im close. 

How long did yours take once the hairs turned orange/cloudy?  I cant wait man... Been dry and waiting on these for my next smoke.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

hey swiftgt, quick question tho. it is hung upside down and in the dark, is it ok if my closet is a bit hot? its summer here and **** no ac... haha. it gets about 98 degrees? but there is a fan on.  and thanks oh so much swiftgt. this grow was possible w your help.

hey keeps! update soon i want to see. oo and for the questions d you mean to dry or for it to turn cloudy? to dry it its still drying and i quick dried some of it and its really really good and really uplifting high. for it turn cloudy? about 3 weeks? iono pretty faded right now.


----------



## swiftgt (May 17, 2009)

that is hot, yea you will be ok but they will dry alot faster, maybe in 3 days put them into paper bags,and keep checking them untill there nearly crispy then put them into a jar,and keep the bud in darkness the whole tme.
even when your storeing it.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

yeah theyre already pretty dry right now cause of the heat. lol. oo and they are in darkness, but do light really cause the bud to lose potency?


----------



## swiftgt (May 17, 2009)

yea you just have to do the best you can with what you have,
yea keep your weed in the dark,
its proven that thc degrades very fast under uv from the sun,
sceincetists beleave the plant started using thc as a "sunblock" to protect , the seeds from uv rays,
anyway, yes keep your weed out of sunlight!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 17, 2009)

I've read somewhere that light destroys the thc cells or something... I'd rather not find out for myself if I were you!


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2009)

yea im pretty sure heat decreases potency.. but as long as its not hot it shouldnt be too bad, and you are also not suppose to freeze the buds.. i hear fridge is the best storage


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

dang wealth of knowledge here! thankyou guys for the reply! oh and another question. i have been drying my bud in the dark for about 3 days in 90-98 heat i checked the stem and they feel dry but they do not snap when i bend, instead they break into frayed pieces while attached cause of the outside skin. the stems are also incredibly light; to sum it up it feels like bamboo chopstick. do you think its dry enough for the jars? or no? (i have no brown bags ]=)


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2009)

honestly you should wait till they are tight tight, and the stems snap becuz if there is the slightest chance that theres moisture could lead to budd rot or mold


----------



## cannabis037 (May 17, 2009)

haha, im too anxious to put them in jars! lol. i still have 2 more plants to harvest, one in 1.5 weeks and the other giant sativa i have no idea. seems like it takes forever for the sativa to fully bud.


----------



## cannabis037 (May 18, 2009)

alright im going to finish up harvesting the rest of the oldest WW. as of now i put them in mason jars because the leaves are very brittle right now. the total weight from the two colas came out to be around 19.2 grams i am very pleased. well of to school take care and i'll update soon.


----------



## dpowell (May 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *nice :baby::aok:*


luv your quote---sounds like my kind of girl--you go UKgirl


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys its been awhile since ive updated. hope you didnt forget the ongoing skunk i was flowering, its finally been harvested at exactly week 12. kinda early but the trichs were mostly cloudy. I finally moved the last remaining 4 clones into the flowering room. they are about 2 feet and growing. i think i harvested about lil less than two ounces from the plant. cant wait to dry them and try it out!


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 6, 2009)

smoke tested the skunk today, and it was good haha. head feels like a balloon and i cant stop smiling! lol. still finishing up flowering the clones. its going to take 8 more weeks, after that going to do a big growroom upgrade.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 6, 2009)

this is the skunk already dried and ready to put them in the jars! the weight came under 56 grams.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey right on! That's kickass. Now everytime you want to light up, all you gotta do is open one of your jars and pop a bud out. How awsome is that?? Does the high still make your head feel like a baloon? Lol.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks mental! yes the high still makes me feel like a balloon. its the feeling where you cant control your head and it ends up rolling around your shoulders like a bobble head. haha


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 9, 2009)

sounds good man!
its great enjoying the fruits of ones labour!
dont get too stoned when your doing your studying! 
it wont make any sence the next day lol!


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 10, 2009)

ahahahahaha! golden advice swift! finals over and im drafting my new growroom design, which will be coming soon during fall grow.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 10, 2009)

these are the little clones @ day 6. they are loving the extra lights i put in for them too. the one in the soil to the left is the clones mother. im going to finish these strain up and stash them so i can start on other lovely strains!


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

They look happy! Nice job.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 11, 2009)

are they fluro's your using n them, if so id get them closer to the plants,
get them right up yto them to get the most from them.
well donr on finishing your exams, do you think you passed?


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 11, 2009)

great smoke report


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 11, 2009)

420: thank you for the kind words.

swift: yes they are floros, but they are clamped on the top and i cant really adjust them; plus its been really hot recently and the lights give off significant amount of heat so i had to put them up a bit higher. ]= oo and grades for the finals still havent come out yet haha hopefully ive passed them all.

RCC: thanks for checking out my GJ.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 12, 2009)

from the last 2 days the plants have gained 2 inches in height and are nearing the budding process. slight ph burn from forgetting to adjust the ph, but still doing fine. hopefully i will yield 50% more than i did with my previous plants.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 14, 2009)

i checked my grow closet and found a mini mushroom growing in my soil of my plant! can anyone identify what it really is and how it grew? will this affect my plants? im still too astounded my this lil thing growing there, lol. thanks in advance to those who read this and answer.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 15, 2009)

it's just from a fungi spore that got blown onto the soil... nothing to worry about...

...it's just mother nature's way of tell'n ya yer a *fun gi....*


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 16, 2009)

ohh okay, haha i was tripping for no reason. thanks for the response; made my worries at ease.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 16, 2009)

oh wow that joke took me awhile to get it. hahahahaha


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 16, 2009)

well im trying to make hash out of home tools. wish me luck


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey man good luck on the hash and nice grow. I love that WW.

But you should check this out:
hXXp://www.420genetics.com/forum/growguide.php?do=viewgrowfaq&faq=1

It's probably how I will make my hash unless I have some bubble bags by then.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 16, 2009)

hey GG, thanks for all the info! yea i did bad w my first run making hash. it came out very small. im going to try using your link next time i do it. my total weight for the hash came out less than one gram and it was blackish green. ]=


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 25, 2009)

crap, i'm plagued w spider mites. i've been ignorant for so long. at first i thought the white spots on my leaves were from ph burn, but i took a close look w the mag lens and i saw these little black critters running around my fan leaves. i know these are the works of spider mites. i've been fighting these critters for the last three days but they i always see one or two everytime i closely inspect my plants. please anyone knows any other method? i am currently in my 3rd week of flowering and the trichs are visible. i am using the aspirin method as of now.


----------

